# chameleon noob questions



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

i did my research but i still have a few questions...

1.can i make housing out of screen(if not what is the difference)
2.what would i expect as a new chameleon owner (death???) 
3.i heard you need special watering systems(is this true are there any exeptions?)
4.do they smell-i still havent found the answer to this

thats all i can really think of for now, i did as much reasearch as i possibly could- the croc gecko guy i could use your help, as for anyone else
-these factors are debating a purchase

Thanks, all is appreciated

Adam


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

i had a vailed chameleon about 4 years ago they dont stink as long as you keep the tank clean i didint have any special watering systems or anything jus a bowl worked fine it was my first reptile and i kept it healthy and alive for around 3 years


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

alright thanks

any ideas about the screen?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

acb said:


> alright thanks
> 
> any ideas about the screen?
> [snapback]933753[/snapback]​


The problem with all-screen enclosures is that they can't retain humidity, you'd need to humidify the entire room which opens you up to mold and mildew problems (not limited to the enclosure!). There are some cages not with a glass front, bottom, and (I think) sides with a screen back and top, these are an OK compromise.

Hybrid wood/screen cages are good as well, and can be made cheaply. If you're even somewhat handy with wood or know someone who is you can put something together over a weekend.

-PK


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

acb said:


> i did my research but i still have a few questions...
> 
> 1.can i make housing out of screen(if not what is the difference)
> 2.what would i expect as a new chameleon owner (death???)
> ...


1) You could, but as boomer said, it would be better to have a tank make from wood, but have one side made from mesh. This is because chams need really good ventilation many need a good level of humidity.

2) Dont really know what you mean by this question!!

3) Many need "drip systems" as they won't drink from water bowls. These can be made easily of bought cheaply. Have a look around the web for some more info but they shouldn't cause too much hassle.

4) As long as you keep everything clean they wont smell. The chams themselves dont smell, it would only be old sh*t/uneaten food lying around.

What species have you been looking at?


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

My tank is wood three sides and glass at the front. It is good for keeping the heat in but i'm gona change the glass at the front to mesh as it gets too hot, even though there are 6 air vents at the back of the tank.

If the cham has runny poo's (which happened at first due to the cham being stressed) then they do really smell, but as others have said, as long as you clean the dead crickets etc every day then there is no probs with smells.

I cannot get the cham to drink from a water bowl. I have a drip system which i have on really slow in the day coz it floods the bottom of the cage, and in the evening when i'm there i put it on faster. For some reason some chams only drink water when its moving and wont if its still. Also mist the cage afew times a day to keep humidity up and the cham may drink the drips off of the leaves.

The cham is my first reptile and he has been fine to take care of. The main worry i had was the vitamin deficiency, so make sure you buy vitamin powder to put on the feeders. I've learnt not to lift him out of his tank as it really stresses him and i only let him out when he comes to the glass.


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

thanks that all really helped, i was looking at a veiled because i read that they were good for first timers.


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

alright, im getting ready to purchase 2 baby veilds. but before that i still have to get all my supplies.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

acb said:


> thanks that all really helped, i was looking at a veiled because i read that they were good for first timers.
> [snapback]935123[/snapback]​


Yes, veileds are the best "starter" chameleon.

-PK


----------

